# connecting an I-Pod into the GTO RADIO



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

Has anyone connected an I-pod into the factory radio? I was wondering about a connection that is wired directly into the radio. The inexpensive portable transmitters do not have quite the performance I am looking for.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I woefully used one of the transmitters for my iPod up until yestereday. Yesterday, I got my factory radio pulled out and had a Pioneer AVIC-N2 installed, along with an iPod adapter. Now I have a wire that hooks up underneath my iPod in my glove box, which charges the iPod and has a direct digital connection to the music, and well as allows me to control and see what I'm playing from the radio itself.

I'm not sure if Blaupunkt has a solution like this, but doing a quick google search could help you find what you need.



Questor said:


> Has anyone connected an I-pod into the factory radio? I was wondering about a connection that is wired directly into the radio. The inexpensive portable transmitters do not have quite the performance I am looking for.


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey I Stall,

Do you have pics of your dash with the aftermarket dash installation? I've been considering replacing my stock unit because I find it woefully underpowered regarding the volume and the FM stations seem to much weaker in signal than other systems I'm used to.

Any suggestions for other options that will nicely in the GTO dash would be helpful also.

Thanks!






I Stall Automatics said:


> I woefully used one of the transmitters for my iPod up until yestereday. Yesterday, I got my factory radio pulled out and had a Pioneer AVIC-N2 installed, along with an iPod adapter. Now I have a wire that hooks up underneath my iPod in my glove box, which charges the iPod and has a direct digital connection to the music, and well as allows me to control and see what I'm playing from the radio itself.
> 
> I'm not sure if Blaupunkt has a solution like this, but doing a quick google search could help you find what you need.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I use Monster's radio transmitter...works better than the others, but still not "as good" as I'd like it.

dk


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

When I first got the GTO, I started looking at an I-Pod connector. I couldn't figure out how to do it, so I went to Tweeter. They looked at it, and said the same thing...No Way.

Forgot about it for a while, but I hate the radio, and got tired of listening to the same cd's. (Always meant to bring new ones into the car...) So I just went for a Sirius unit. Don't want to get into a discussion of Sirius vs. XM. I like the Sirius content, which is a matter of taste (no, I'm not a Howard Stern fan), but went more for the unit.

Had a Sirius Starlite installed by Tweeter, in the storage compartment below the radio. It looks factory, and when the compartment cover is closed, you can't see the unit. Totally stealth. If I could figure out how to post the pix, I would.

I usually don't like anyone working on my car, but after speaking to the installer, I felt that he really knew his stuff. He did such a good, clean install, that I also tipped him. It's so hard to find good people. Trust me, it's worth the $75 to have someone install the unit who really knows what they are doing.

Anyway, looks great, sounds great, even with the wired FM modulator rather than a direct input. As you have already found out, there is no way to directly wire anything external into the crummy Blaupunkt unit. 

As for EQ, I am using the manual settings, with the factory EQ off. Hate that rock, talk, jazz eq garbage. Everything sounds better now.

But the best sound of all is the throttle and exhaust...Makes my day.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ipod Install*

Looking for GTO audio installs, I came upon this.

Pretty clean IPOD setup - no info on the interface, but you can email the guy.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Questor said:


> Has anyone connected an I-pod into the factory radio? I was wondering about a connection that is wired directly into the radio. The inexpensive portable transmitters do not have quite the performance I am looking for.


Unfortunately, there is no way to attach an IPod connection directly to the factory radio. (at least all the information I have collected told me I couldn't) Best bet would be to buy a whole new radio.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

There is a complete tutuorial on LS1GTO.com on how to DIRECTLY wire an iPOD or other device into the GTO factory radio.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> There is a complete tutuorial on LS1GTO.com on how to DIRECTLY wire an iPOD or other device into the GTO factory radio.



Where exactly on that site did you find the info??


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33445&highlight=ipod


----------

